# South africans living in catalunya



## aricam (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I was simply wondering how many South Africans are living in Spain?

I'd like to know, also-how long did it take to learn Catalan, how difficult was it to secure work, and anything else that we aught to know, please?

We've been to Spain several times and love the 'family spirit' that we found there.

The lack of violent crime, the lack of litter, etc was remarkable to us as residents of Johannesburg! To witness traffic laws actually being obeyed blew us away too.

Any info or balanced opinions regarding South Africans in Spain, would be very welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've put this post in the main spain forum so hopefully you'll get some replies, I know of one regular on here who comes from south Africa, altho he hasnt been on for a while, hopefully he'll stick his nose in!!! However, I dont know what the comparisions are like with Jo'burg, but the driving in spain IMO is not good compared with the UK lol!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## aricam (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks Jo,

I can assure you that Jo'burg driving and even living, could be rated as a daily adventure; more risky than say, skydiving or running with the bulls in Pamplona.
The thousands of illegally driven, unroadworthy mini-bus taxis that rule the country unabated, killing and maiming innocent road-users and often engaging in taxi wars with fire arms-alone-make for a bit of unpleasantness. Every trip on our roads could easily be one's last.
In fact, road-rage is quite normal here...when I'm in London or Hong Kong or where-ever, I truly need to restrain myself when in traffic because my Jo'burg instincts raise their hideous heads, displaying impatience and the severe lust to kill...! 
One thing is certain though Jo, and that is we Jo'burg residents don't scare easily.
I hope that sole South African that you mentioned will toss some info out.
I wish you a great 2010!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

aricam said:


> Thanks Jo,
> 
> I can assure you that Jo'burg driving and even living, could be rated as a daily adventure; more risky than say, skydiving or running with the bulls in Pamplona.
> The thousands of illegally driven, unroadworthy mini-bus taxis that rule the country unabated, killing and maiming innocent road-users and often engaging in taxi wars with fire arms-alone-make for a bit of unpleasantness. Every trip on our roads could easily be one's last.
> ...



Same to you!!! The SA chap I'm thinking of is knwn as Zimtony on the forum. We also have a SA forum on here ( South Africa Expat Forum for Expats Living in South Africa - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad ) you could go and have a "play" in. That can be quite a "volatile" place at times LOL!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------

